# 2 computers 1 printer - how do I share



## chuck911 (Apr 29, 2004)

I have 2 computers. One is connected to the internet and has a printer. The other is a stand-alone job and is not connected to the internet. My wife plays games and does some word processing on it. They're in the same room about 7 ft apart. Is there a way of hooking them up so both computers can share the printer? A switch of some kind? And I guess I need to load the printer software on the stand-alone computer before I do anything else. Thx!

Chuck


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I used an automatic switch box for years. As a matter of fact, I still have the box although I don't use it any more. It was parallel; I'm sure yours is USB.

I would suggest you go to www.newegg.com and do a search for "printer switch" or something of the like.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...escription=printer switch&bop=And&Order=PRICE


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Of course, you could also simply use print sharing and not buy any extra hardware.


----------



## chuck911 (Apr 29, 2004)

I did go to newegg. No such animal. Thx anyway.

Chuck


----------



## Photopilot (Mar 27, 2007)

I have one of the SIIG USB switches myself see the newegg link. I think I got it at FRYs. I it is just a 1 device and 2 computer switch. I have a USB hub on it and have a printer and external hard drive plugged into it. There are two USB cords coming out of the switch and one goes into my Once the software is plugged into my desktop and the other sits on my desk and gets plugged into my laptop. The software is installed into each computer and F11 ( I believe) switches the switch from one computer to the next, or you can push a button on the switch. Only one of the computers can use the USB device(s) at a time.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I furnished a link directly to the device. If it doesn't exist, newegg sure went to a lot of trouble to fool us.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

A printer switch might solve the problem. On the other hand, for not much more money you could buy a router. Plug the printer into one computer that is always on, enable File and Printer Sharing on both, plug them both in to the router, and have both computers connected to the Internet for the price of one. What I use at home... five PCs sharing one printer and one Internet connection.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

chuck911,

Did you want to keep the second computer as a stand-alone computer or did you want to be able to network it.

If you want to network it, then you can share the printer that way.

If you want to keep it stand-alone, then some sort of printer sharing hardware as mentioned earlier would be a simple solution.


----------



## Preston (W*A*R) (Apr 14, 2007)

ya, you should probably try to connect it to the internet, it is sooo much easier to printer share that way


----------



## tech_player (Apr 14, 2007)

dear if u could first share the computers by connecting them in a small network and then share a printer it may sort ur problem out


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

A lot depends on your requirements and situation. 

If you don't want to network the other computer for a variety of valid reasons, then that would rule out networking.

Then there is if you want to network them. Some customers I have actually don't want to network some of their computers, again for a variety of valid reasons.

The of course with a printer switch, you don't need to have one computer on for the other to print to it.


----------

